# Shimano SPD pedals



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

*How do SPD-SL/LOOK pedals work?*

Well I've had enough of the straps my Trek 1.2 came with, and have decided clipless will be a better and safer option for me. The straps always weight down the pedal in the wrong direction, and I have to flip the pedal with my size 12 foot and try to stick my foot in there. No the easiest thing in the world. :mad2:

Anyways, I'm looking into these Shimano pedals, but will I have the same problem as I did with the straps. Are these type of pedals weighed so that the right side is always facing up? Thanks.










*EDIT: Answered my own question. So Hopefully this thread can now serve others with the same question.*

[Review] Shimano SPD-SL road cycling cleats (SM-SH11) - YouTube

Can you walk in road cleats? - YouTube

Shimano SPD-SL Features - YouTube

Understanding Clipless Pedals – Two Common Systems « Drive My Bike


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Get some double sided mtb pedals. No worries clipping in and shoes you can walk in.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Those type of pedals are designed to naturally orient themselves kinda nose up. The top of the pedal is facing the rear. Clipping in is a kind of toe first skimming across the top of the pedal until it catches on the cleat and then press down to engage. I love my Shimano pedals (Ultegra) but same basic design.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

If you're looking for pedals for a commuter I'm personally a fan of the Shinamo SPD "mountain" pedals. I've got double sided M980s on my road bike, and platform/clipless M985s on my commuter. I like not having to worry about what shoes/what bike I'm riding as the engagement is pretty much the same on either system, and I can use my "mountain" bike shoes with the recessed cleat area for training on the road bike when I'm going to take a route that might see me doing a bit of walking outside/inside and not have to worry about skating around on linoleum, or crunching the cleats real bad.


----------



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

Yea I have some Shimano mountain pedals on my bike and I love them. Easy to get in and out of...don't have to look down to clip in.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, MTB pedals have tehir advantages, as do road pedals. I won't go into it because that wasn't your question though.

I have the 105 version of the pedal you link to and andulong's description is pretty much right on. They aren't double sided and can get out of place, maknig you need to rotate them so they are in the correct position before you clip in. But, after using them for a while, you get the feel of it and become better. It'll get to the point where you will be able to just feel if the padal is ready to receive the cleat or if it needs to be rotated. Some do get discouraged at first though because they keep missing the clip in and their foot slips off the pedal so it can be frustrating at first.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

For road riding I recommend road pedals with a large platform, like the Shimano SPD-SL. You will quickly learn to rotate the pedal into place as you click in, and they do hang upright.

I am not a fan of MTB pedals for long road rides because you can develop "hot" spots or pain over the smaller cleat. There is a reason pros ride the larger pedals.

For MTB, cross, and commuting I use Eggbeaters. They are 4-sided and elegant in simplicity, durability, and ease of use.


----------



## twalkman (Jul 23, 2011)

I use SPD on my road and mtn bike and like them a lot.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Look at the 520. Good platform. Takes a SPD cleat. 

I like the 105 pedals, 520's and the SPD,s.


----------



## tasdevl (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree with the other posters - I use the 520s on my mtb and love them, never have any issues clipping in. The ultegras on my road bike however drive me nuts with having to look down all the time, and I've scratched up the non-clip side from a few "oh crap I need to clip in quickly to cross this road" moments, scrabbling around to get clipped in without looking down to flip them over with my shoe.


----------

